# Cube Storage and Fresh Wort



## Bbowzky1 (23/8/15)

Hey guys,

How's everyone's brewing going?

So I've run out storage space.
I have 4 batches in bottles, 2 keged and 1 in Tap Kings.

I'm a newish BIAB brewer and I want to keep stockpiling.
I always do 90min boils and I always chill to ale or larger temps appropriate to the style and the yeast.

I have 4x 17lt cubes but no fridge space for them.
If I brew and cube my wort chilled to room temp, what's everyone's idea on how long I can keep cubed for in the garage?

Secondly could I ferment my beers and instead of bottling rack to a cube? Then once a keg becomes available rack to it and force carb? If possible how long could I keep a fermented batch for airtight in a cube at garage temps?

Cheers


----------



## S.E (23/8/15)

Bbowzky1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How's everyone's brewing going?
> 
> ...


Cubed wort can be stored for several months, there are a few threads on here where they have been stored for a couple years.

Yes you can ferment the wort rack and carbonate in a cube then transfer to a keg when you have one available. You can also dispense straight from the cube. You need to lube the tap if carbonating in a cube as if will drip under pressure if not.

Plenty info on carbing and storing in a cube in this thread: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70056-carbingconditioning-in-a-cube-before-keg/

There were some safety concerns in the linked thread about using cubes for no chill and carbonating but it is generally considered safe to do so now.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (23/8/15)

Thanks S.E

Id be more inclined to brew ferment and rack the fermented wort to the cube. How long will this last if kept airtight at room temp?
From there when a keg became available id probably force carb over a period of a week before connecting to my taps.
If we wanted to bottle from the cube thatd be a different story?
There wouldnt be enough active yeast left to carb if ya bottled a few weeks or months after cubing yeah?
And ya cant really bottle carbed beer ay. But your saying yor carb a cube of fermented wort and porting straight from the tap to the glass?


----------



## slcmorro (23/8/15)

Cubed wort and fermented beer are two different things. I wouldn't personally ferment beer and then store it in a cube.


----------



## Bbowzky1 (23/8/15)

slcmorro said:


> Cubed wort and fermented beer are two different things. I wouldn't personally ferment beer and then store it in a cube.


Yeah thats what im asking. Id rather be able to store beer (fermented wort) then fresh wort basically so then i can stockpile. So yeah wanted to get some input to what i posted above regarding each of the 2 options.
But the guts of it is that i wanna store beer and i have no bottles tap kings or kegs left


----------



## Bbowzky1 (23/8/15)

N.E that thread you posted was great help.
So the jist is you can basically brew and ferment and rack to the cube and carb in there?
Id rather skip that bit as uts a bit touch and go and id rather just force carb the keg.
Without any temp control to condition it how long would a fermented beer last airtight in a cube at room temp with no carbination?


----------



## marksy (23/8/15)

Just buy some more kegs and store the "BEER" in them, or if I want bottles, I have long neck parties and you can only bring coopers green!!! I have so many longys now, enough for 20 cases.


----------



## Mr B (23/8/15)

You could ask at pubs or restaurants for free bottles.

I would store in cubes unfermented (no-chilled), otherwise need to either keg or bottle.


----------



## JDW81 (23/8/15)

You're asking for trouble if you try and store chilled wort in a cube. Same goes for storing fermented beer in anything other than the definitive package.

No chill is a great way to stockpile, and will store for months (or years in some cases) no worries. Once you've got a keg nearly done then ferment the cubed wort as normal, keg, force carb and drink.

The ideal solution is to get more bottles/kegs. If that isn't an option (money/space/angry wife/etc) then going the no chill option and stockpiling cubes would help resolve your dilemma.

JD


----------



## Bbowzky1 (23/8/15)

Thanks guys. Yeah maybe no chill is the way to go.
Ive got 8 tap kings (at 40 buckd a pair im not getting more, and the beer is meh) ive got 5 brews worth of tallies and stubbies and im over cleaning bottles. And only at 2 kegs thus far but will be buying more for sure.

I just reallY enjoy brew day and the day that i get to taste/reep the reward. The bottling and waiting in between is the bit that grinds my gears haha. That and i cant drink enough quick enough so ive run outta storage space haha


----------



## Yob (24/8/15)

More kegs, the answer is always more kegs..


----------



## TheWiggman (24/8/15)

Unless the question is "why are you late from work, what's that in the back of the ute?"


----------



## S.E (24/8/15)

Bbowzky1 said:


> N.E that thread you posted was great help.
> So the jist is you can basically brew and ferment and rack to the cube and carb in there?
> Id rather skip that bit as uts a bit touch and go and id rather just force carb the keg.
> Without any temp control to condition it how long would a fermented beer last airtight in a cube at room temp with no carbination?


Yes that is correct you can basically brew, ferment and rack to a cube and either serve from the cube as is or transfer to a keg when you have one free and force carb it as and if necessary, just think of the cube as a beer bright tank.

If you are bottling you could rack to a cube to condition for a few weeks or even months first. Years ago beer was often not bottled in the brewery but delivered to pubs in casks then bottled by the publican after it had been vented in the cellar for a few days.

Natural carbonation in a cube or cask is certainly not a bit touch and go. It’s just cellarmanship which used to be a normal part of home brewing but is getting to be a bit of a lost skill these days with the popularity of force carbed keg beer. Beer has been brewed and casked long before kegs and co2 bottles were available though.

As for how long will fermented beer last air tight in a cube at room temp with low carbonation (it won’t have no carbonation if it’s sealed) it would depend on the beer and room temp but anything from weeks to months and years. Just treat it the same as kegged beer.

Beer is best stored cool but as I pointed out in another thread recently India Pale Ale was brewed specifically to withstand months of abuse being sloshed around in the warm cargo hold of ships and still be fit for consumption.


----------

